# If you own a suzuki or johnson four stroke you need to read this!!!



## Scottshow (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a suzuki  2002 df 115 four stroke and I recently discovered a plug in the "engine holder" had corroded and fell out of the casing, causing the engine to stall, idle rough and choke itself out on the exhaust for lack of o2going in the intake.  This is a manufacturers defect, its a steel plug in the aluminum casing   Long story short to replace it will cost around $1,500.00.  If you google "suzuki engine holder corrosion" you will find all the posts about it.  But this is not limited to suzuki as they made the motors for johnson and they are the same prior to the e tec launching.  the link below will take you to one forum explaining in more detail.  If you have one made from 1999 to 2008 run out to the boat and get these things out before its to late!!!!!!



http://arimaboatownersgroup.com/index.php?topic=555.0


----------



## Steve123 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Scottshow (Jul 28, 2011)

no problem spread the word hopefully we can save someone a lot of money and heartbreak


----------

